# UP's 844 Schedule



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

844 heads out Friday from Cheyenne on a long tour. You can see the schedule here:
844 Schedule


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Figures. The one weekend I'm heading out of state is the only time the #844 will be close enough for me to see it...


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Yours truly will be riding on the train from Kansas City to St. Louis, and a portion of the trip will be in the cab!! More on that later today..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you get a round trip? Or do you have to hitch hike home? 

Congats again and take some pics! 

John


----------

